# Caravan Club



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi all
Just had my renewal come in the post wanting forty two pounds for the next year and I was wondering whether it was worth it!! looking at last year I didn't go to any CC sites at all and part from the mag each month that was it. I remember the last site I actually got into was Rowntree park in York the year before last and then the warden was for not letting me in because my door was on the wrong side and my length was not to their liking, they saying to me "the central booking office is always doing this "!?
I know you get what you pay for on the sites i.e. regimentation and good facilities but £42 pounds just to be a member seems a bit steep to me, any body any thoughts? which might make me renew 

Paul


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

owl129 said:


> looking at last year I didn't go to any CC sites at all and part from the mag each month that was it.


In that case I guess it comes down to how much you like the mag. 

The CC subscription is like any other subscription - Sky TV, a football season ticket etc etc - some people find they are worthwhile and others don't. I like using CC sites and I quite like the mag so I don't mind paying £42 per annum. If I didn't use the sites and didn't think the mag worth £42, then I guess I would be a mug to carry on subscribing.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We are not members, but last October we decided to stay at Alderstead Heath Caravan Club Site, just inside the M25. My son, his wife and new baby live in South London, so we thought it would be somewhere they could come out to meet us easily.

We are members of the Camping and Caravanning Club, and were minded to join the CC whilst at the site if all went well. We discussed becoming members with the staff. I won't bore you with all the details, but things did not go well - the site was pleasant enough, but sadly the people who were running it were not - on a whole range of different counts.

Needless, to say - we didn't bother to join the club. So, I'm sorry I'm unable to give you any encouragement to renew.

Just by way of a postscript, we're generally happy with the CCC - just their website is a bit of a pain at the moment - but we find the people really are friendly and helpful (or at least the ones we've dealt with).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are members of the CC and have been since we got our van four years ago. I have never been on a club site and I would never want to. I hate campsites. But their CL sites are simply terrific (well for us).

Have you tried them? If not I suggest you do and get back to camping the way it was meant to be instead of organised concrete jungles where you are surrounded by other vans and wardens who many tell me are a little bit obsessed with rules and regs.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you don't use the Club sites or the Certificated Locations then you're paying £42 for a magazine that is mainly aimed at caravanners with a bit shoved in now and again for motorcaravans.

Subscription to a 'proper' motorhome monthly magazine is less than £36 p.a.

What's there to decide? :?:



EDIT: PS I agree with BarryD's comment above.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> We are members of the CC and have been since we got our van four years ago. I have never been on a club site and I would never want to. I hate campsites.
> ...
> get back to camping the way it was meant to be instead of organised concrete jungles where you are surrounded by other vans and wardens who many tell me are a little bit obsessed with rules and regs.


For someone who hasn't been to a site, you seem to know an awful lot about them Barry.

Some are over-organised...rows of caravans side by side (why do they always park facing forward so they look at another caravan?). Some aren't, though. I'm currently on Low Park Wood near Kendal....combination of glades with 5-10 units, and individual pitches in woodlands. No concrete in sight. Unless you count the remains of the 19th century gunpowder factory around which it's built. Only time I've seen any of the staff was checking in, picking up my paper this morning, and to pass the time of day with a guy who was building a path.

You'd probably hate it because there are 120 or so pitches across the site as a whole, Barry, but regimented and concrete it's not.

Back to the OP, if you're going to stay on a CL or clubsite then renew, if not, then don't. It's not difficult...


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

the cc have done nothing about people block booking and no show when we have tried to book there is no space so i am another one that wont be staying with them my feeling is they are just to big to care


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

We are in the CC, but only for the hard standing pitches during the winter trips. The magazine is most certainly not worth the annual sub in my view. However, it does raise a chuckle now and then with its particular style of whingeing letters. 

With a few notable exceptions, the wardens are often complete miseries. I agree with Mike about the marked diffence between CC wardens and those in the C&CC.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I find the CC mag better than the C&CC for reading and the CC sites a notch above the C&CC.
We have never had a problem with either clubs wardens as all have been helpful, but then I don't have any kind of attitude towards them, they make the rules and I follow them as agreed when I joined.

Actually just found out yesterday when the CC renewal came through that my wife is the lead member and I overlooked putting myself down as a joint member but have never been asked for a membership card.
At the C&CC sites we have always been asked to produce both our membership cards.
Maybe one could say that the CC are are lax in their ways or are they just more trusting than the C&CC?

Barry


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

barryd said:


> We are members of the CC and have been since we got our van four years ago. I have never been on a club site and I would never want to. I hate campsites. But their CL sites are simply terrific (well for us).
> 
> Have you tried them? If not I suggest you do and get back to camping the way it was meant to be instead of organised concrete jungles where you are surrounded by other vans and wardens who many tell me are a little bit obsessed with rules and regs.


What do you mean? Camping the way it was meant to be means bivouacking under the stars in all weathers at all times of the year? Proper camping, has NOTHING WHATSOEVER to do with motor homes!

I used to have to do proper camping as part of my job, I don't have to anymore which is great. I now have a motorhome - I like my comforts when I'm camping, once you've done some proper camping (and you've had no choice over whether you do or don't), camping on a CL is organised camping with rules and regulations. It's all a matter of perspective!

As for the CC, I've camped on their sites, they expect a certain level of behaviour which is fine by me, having had to do proper camping I appreciate it's by everybody following the rules you can have a reasonable and stress free time.

I've always found the wardens on the sites I've used helpful and not at all officious.

MrWez


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi
thanks to all who gave a reply 
as is stated its my choice so I will not be renewing, forty two pounds will pay half my journey to yorkshire next month once again many thanks

Paul :wink:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooh, is it too late to add my 2bobs worth? Well tough...you're getting it :lol: 

We joined both of the big clubs last year and decided to try each during the year to see which best suited our needs.

So far, cc has suited us better - we don't have kids; and like the hard-standings during the winter. Just want to say that apart from one strange cc in scotland, we have found ALL of the wardens friendly and helpful; plus the bathrooms were all kept to a high standard. This summer, we aim to try a few more of the smaller affiliated sites to see what they're like; plus more wild camping.

I do wish though that the mags would have a bit more on MH - but luckily we have this forum :wink:


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I find the CC mag better than the C&CC for reading and the CC sites a notch above the C&CC.
> We have never had a problem with either clubs wardens as all have been helpful, but then I don't have any kind of attitude towards them, they make the rules and I follow them as agreed when I joined.
> 
> Actually just found out yesterday when the CC renewal came through that my wife is the lead member and I overlooked putting myself down as a joint member but have never been asked for a membership card.
> ...


The C & CC always want to see both cards if you are claiming age concessions.

Sue


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

We've been members of both for nearly a year and it's the C&CC that we won't be renewing. Haven't tried any of their sites, so can't comment on them but, when looking for a site where we want to go, the CC sites always seem better placed, or of the quieter type, which with grown up children we prefer. Never had a problem booking a space, which tends to be less than a month beforehand. Yet to try some CL's, but will be this June now that we've established how well our two leisure batteries cope with demand.
Never had any problems with Wardens, never had much to do with them. Book in, write down the key code and that's it. Facilities have always been good and clean.
I quite like the emphasis on caravans with both clubs, after all, that's how they started, but the best bit is watching the tuggers struggling with all the fiddly bits setting up and moving out :lol: 
As for the magazines, haha, well the C&CC has to be the worst that I've read for many a year. It's confused and lightweight. The CC mag is much better, though still full of Caravan Movers ads etc.. MMM is the best of the mags by far for my interests. For technical help, advice and general MH info. stick to MHF!
But then there are the ancillary services, especially Breakdown and overseas Travel Insurance. We've had Insurance based UK and European breakdown cover, we've read about and researched ADAC through other's experiences, RAC through our own and others and we've ended up with CC's MayDay and Red Pennant. More expensive, yes, but you get what you pay for and, IMHO the best cover and the most peace of mind is with the CC.............for us.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> I quite like the emphasis on caravans with both clubs, after all, that's how they started.....


Actually, I believe you'll find the Camping and Caravanning Club began life as the 'Camping Club'.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrWez said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We are members of the CC and have been since we got our van four years ago. I have never been on a club site and I would never want to. I hate campsites. But their CL sites are simply terrific (well for us).
> ...


I have also done my fair share of proper wild camping in tents. The Orkney Islands in Winter (and only a few years ago) was quite challenging as was wilding (in a tent) in the mountains on Skye.

I just dont understand the need or appeal when you have a self sufficient motorhome to install yourself on a regimented site with a whole host of facilities that you dont need when you can stay on a lovely spacious CL in a green field, probably with a good view and quite often have the place to yourselves for a fiver. Whats the point of paying forty grand for a motorhome that has everything you need only to go and park it on a club site using their showers, toilets, hookup and doing the washing up in their sinks. You might as well have a tent or a caravan IMO.

To be fair Rosbotham has a point. I spout a lot of hot air for someone who hasnt been on a CC site but we have looked at quite a few on the bike and I just dont like the ones we have seen. Im sure there are some lovely ones and I shouldnt discount them. I get annoyed when I see people say that "All aires are just cramped car parks" so perhaps there are some good sites as well. I dont think I will be rushing to try one though.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> MrWez said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I know where your coming from Barry  I've never been to a club site either although I've done a couple of independents when I've had to. Trouble with me is, I dont like crowds to much and I like a site to be as wild looking as possible with minimal fuss. 8)

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been members of both clubs for many years and echo comments made by others, to us the CC sites appear to be a higher quality BUT they are virtually impossible to get on due to the ridiculous booking system that means by Mid-December there are no spaces left.....

When the number of "blocked" pitches is considered that accounts for nearly 25% of the total number available - seasonal pitches and storage block sites for other users as they have to have space "just in case".

We have never had any problem with the staff on CC sites, and have found them helpful and polite. C&CC site staff have also generally been of the same high quality but seem more "down to earth".

Like others I find the magazines to be of limited value - I have a stack of both which I have not bothered to read as they are of limited interest to me.

Our insurance currently comes through the CC and we have been pleased with that service, when we have needed help the Red Pennant scheme has been of great assistance and cannot be faulted.

Since we moved to France both of them seem of less value (no surprise there) so we will probably not continue once we have sorted everything else out, but I doubt they will even notice if/when we do not renew. They have become too business focused and less people centred - both are "Clubs" in name only IMO.

Only time will tell if we consider it worth retaining membership of either - but it will be our decision based on our experiences with both.

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

barryd said:


> MrWez said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I understand what you're saying here, you prefer to camp in more intimate and basic areas and make use of your MH and CL/CS are great for this and cost less than a full blown site but some people either need the facilities you get on such a site or own a MH because they don't like towing, you like aires, my kids hate them so we only use them for a rest/mealstop - me personally I'd be fine with using them overnight but we have to compromise. It's a case of horses for courses.

Some of the C&CC bigger sites are basic like CL's and CS, if you're ever down in the New Forest try their site at Aldridge Hill near Brockenhurst, definitely not regimented, no set pitches, showers, toilets, washing-up areas or EHU. Setthorns is great too but has EHU available.

Going back to the relative merits of each of the clubs - the CC sites seem less haphazard, the C&CC sites seem more down to earth. I've always found the staff more than helpful at either club's sites. I find the CC magazine less haphazard too but my wife prefers the C&CC magazine, she finds it more friendly.

One advantage we get is discount with either club at a local camping supplies store, we probably recoup most of our membership fees this way.

Now if there was a national MH club that had small sites purely for MH's, with proper MH service points, EHU if you wanted them, got you discount at camping stores etc, would we all be happy? I doubt it. 

MrWez


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrWez said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > MrWez said:
> ...


I think your spot on with those observations. It is horses for courses really.

I think with us we like to seek out places that are quiet and at the risk of sounding anti social we like to be on our own or with just few vans. I try to avoid the big aires in Europe and go for the ones that are out of the way or just a few vans.

We did enjoy a few days on a campsite in late September off the beaten track in the Dordogne last year. We came across it by accident whilst out on the bike and it was practically empty. 30 degrees every day, it had its own lake and huge pool and the owners were charming. IT was quite funny as the chap told us there were a handful of Brits in caravans on the site and perhaps we would like to pitch with them. Sure enough there they were 3 caravans and one motorhome all pitched together. We pitched on a massive service pitch on our own on the other side of the site!  (perhaps I am anti social) which the French owner found amusing.

It was a cracking place and ACSI priced at 11 Euros. I would have hated it peak season though when no doubt it would be full.

Now I have said all this, if you see Hank the Tank on your travels please do call in and have a beer or three!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've been members of both at various times. I'd pretty much agree with most comments on this thread.

One thing we found is that a lot of CC sites are very orientated to caravans, and are a bit away from civilisation. We walk a lot, and the last CC site we stayed at was several miles from the nearest village, and the roads all around had no pavements or verges. We felt isolated. Caravanners, obviously, have no problem driving to wherever they want.

We just had one issue with a warden when he wanted us to turn our van round when we'd set it up, with the tent awning at the side. Quite reasonably, our awning was over a piece of grass at the side of the pitch, and could damage the grass. However, it was his attitude that offended us. He was curt, told us that we "needed to park the other way round, 'cos it will ruin the grass." And with that, he jumped back on his tractor thing, and disappeared. He seemed to forget that we were paying over £23 a night to pay for his nice green uniform. Apart from that, experiences have been OK.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I often wonder why I still contribute to the CC coffers after 26 years of being a member
Used atwo sites in the last 5 years.
Have had trouble booking sites that we would wish to use so use cl`s instead.
Brother in law was a member ten years ago for one year and never renewing. He still has his old cc members book and uses cl`s. No one ever asked for his membership card.

Dave p


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Gerald

If you paid £23 a night for his nice green uniform youv'e been done the quality this year is awful and why green god knows. On our site you will get a warm welcome as long as you behave.

Regards
Phil


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just back from the Edinburgh CC site. I think at least 50% of the users were in MHs. Very surprising. The CC sites may be very regimented but they are very well kept. We sometimes giggle about how well behaved we have to be to make sure we don't get thrown out. We paid £16.60 per night.

As for using formal sites when we have a MH, well I like the showers to be provided as we don't use ours. I use far too much water and don't want to economise when I have the choice. We prefer sites too as we like a bit of space to set out our awning, table etc when in France and we often stay longer than a night or two if we like the village. Having said that, we do prefer municipals.

I love the idea of Aires but prefer to use small campsites.

As has been said before, each to their own.

Sue


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

i have been a member of both clubs for many years, mainly to be able to use the CL's and CS's ,not really had any real problems with either , I didnt like the CCC mag and never bothered read it so I requested that they dont send it to me ,saves me putting it in the bin every month .
Recently the CCC are really testing my patience , I find the search and booking facility on there website a nightmare , especially when compared to the CC one


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> i have been a member of both clubs for many years, mainly to be able to use the CL's and CS's ,not really had any real problems with either , I didnt like the CCC mag and never bothered read it so I requested that they dont send it to me ,saves me putting it in the bin every month .
> Recently the CCC are really testing my patience , I find the search and booking facility on there website a nightmare , especially when compared to the CC one


Their ( CCC ) website is the pits. For the life of me I cant seem to locate the certified sites section at all on there. I have emailed them for an explanation but still awaiting a reply. :evil:

Steve


----------



## Pewster (Nov 6, 2011)

Only had our motorhome for 6 months and done half a dozen trips, all on caravan club sites, all on hardstandings ! 

Cant really say I care how far away I am from the next person, just feel that the facilities provided on these sites are ideal and I cant fault them.

Cant see that if you've paid in excess of £30k for a motorhome, £40 for a membership or the odd tenner here and there for a pitch fee is really that relevent. If thats the case , maybe you'd be better off in a tent with more money in your pocket !


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Their ( CCC ) website is the pits. For the life of me I cant seem to locate the certified sites section at all on there. I have emailed them for an explanation but still awaiting a reply. :evil:
> 
> Steve


I (along with many other members) have already made this and other complaints about their new web site finder/booking system. 
You can find the explanations here:
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/helpandadvice/online-booking-system/

Hopefully they'll finally get it right . . . :roll:

Meanwhile, I've downloaded the latest version of the Autoroute POI's for both clubs and I use that for locations for both Clubs' sites and CS/CLs, which I also have on TomTom


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Roger

They are asking members for their continued patience. Well, you would need the patience of a saint to wait around for this mob. How long can it take? the rest of the season maybe? 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pewster said:


> Cant see that if you've paid in excess of £30k for a motorhome, £40 for a membership or the odd tenner here and there for a pitch fee is really that relevent. If thats the case , maybe you'd be better off in a tent with more money in your pocket !


I think one issue is how you use your motorhome. The previous owners of our very first van always used CC sites, and had never used the toilet, shower or cooker. However, we use all of our facilities, and we don't need, or want, heated shower blocks or a fenced-off "dog walk". So, for us (on a fixed income), a holiday on CC sites would turn out to be very expensive.

We aren't members of either club any more, because all of the UK camping we do is on rally fields or at shows. Our big trips (> 2 months) all all carried out abroad, where we probably average about €3 a night



Glen432 said:


> On our site you will get a warm welcome as long as you behave.


Hi Phil - whereabouts are you this year? If I promise to behave? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are in both the main clubs and have been for over 20 years.The network of cl's and cs's are great and worth the membership just for them if touring in the UK.

I do think that club site prices are high but you are guaranteed standards and there are some lovely sites in excellent locations around the country.

I am not too impressed with the CC policy on dogs cocking their legs on site but if they get a complaint I suppose they have to be seen to be taking some action.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Poolsbrook near Chesterfield.
Only well behaved motorhomers welcomed.

Phil


----------



## Junkmail (May 19, 2012)

We have been members of the CC for 20 years and cannot remember ever meeting a rude warden. We have stayed on sites from Kent to Lands End to John o' Groats and all points in between. We have two particular sites we enjoy - White House Beach at Kessingland, just south of Lowestoft which, as it says, is right next to the beach, and Cheltenham Racecourse which gives wide views across the racecourse and beyond.


----------

